# pregnant or bloated!



## Kissing keeper (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a female swordtail who is what looks to be heavely pregnant. She has had an enormous stomake for a month or two but still not dropped once. What do you guys and girls think, please could you tell me.



kk


----------

